# ever been to a camp bow-wow?



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

We're going on an adventure at the start of next month- riding with a bison herd (with, not on!) and need to board Molly for two days. I learned from the vet that a Camp Bow-Wow has opened in Montrose, Colorado. It seems to be part of a chain. 


Anyone have any experience with them? I'm not even sure Molly will pass the play test, but she's friendly to any dogs that come around our house here in Colorado.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

It's a franchise thing. We had one open up here last Feb. and I went to the Grand Opening. Nice facility and it turned out that the owner was a young man that my son played with as a child. He said he got tired of being a stockbroker and wanted to do what he loved the most - dogs. Since I have 4 dogs, day care is out of my reach. It appears they have certain guidelines they have to follow.

If your dog does not pass the test, I'm sure they can at least board the dog. Good luck!!


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks, AnnaRiley, we're going to go for the test session.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

IT was GREAT, fantastic. We filled out a long form, while workers played with Molly, then watched her intro to the group of dogs via video. Everybody got along swimmingly. We left her for three hours, did endless errands, came back and she'd passed the test with certificate. They don't charge for the testing, and the basic kennel cost is very low compared to L.A. Molly's quite tired, mellow, tonight.

At our last visit to a dog park, Molly had gotten over the top at the fence and people were yelling "Kick her in the head," (which of course we didn't do) but we had no idea if she'd pass here or not. They say three hours shows how they act both at first excitement and also after they get tired and possibly cranky. I was impressed by the sensitivity and enthusiasm of everyone we encountered at Camp Bow Wow, and so proud of the new camper.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

We picked up Molly yesterday afternoon after 2 1/2 days at Camp Bow wow, Montrose. She seemed happy but tired. We could see her on a screen in the group play area in the office, before they went to get her.

Everyone in the office was friendly, and she got a 5 tail wag (out of 5) grade on her report card. We never got to see her on the web cam while we were away, but friends did and sent us screen shots of her in a group of 8 dogs in the indoor play area.

As a puppy Molly went to the dog park, but then became more and more reactive. To some people who know her this would be hard to believe, I mean that she could be the happy camper. 

I highly recommend this facility-- it's a franchise chain.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

does this mean you're home now and i can start waking up at the crack of dawn to walk the lake with you???










i'm glad you had a good experience. i've never had to send my dogs to this type of facility before and i'd be a ball of nerves doing it - so its always nice to hear pleasant experiences! i'm sure people in areas that have camp bow wows appreciate you coming back with the good review as well.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

We're still in Colorado, Camerafodder, so you can sleep in! I sent a picture of Molly playing with friends in the indoor play area to her trainer and it amazed her. (I figured if I didn't she'd never believe me.)


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm late to the party but my dogs do daycare and board at Camp Bow Wow in Colorado (Denver... not Montrose...)

They're franchises so you can get different facilities depending on the owner but my two do very well there and there's a webcam so I can watch them from work!







Plus I like that when boarding... they're out playing during the day and that they're not in kennels all day every day.

My Otto has some fear aggression towards people and has done very well there. They know what to expect from him and don't push his boundaries. He gets along with everyone!

I recommend them.

Hope you enjoyed Montrose! I'm jealous... it's so beautiful there.


----------

